# American DJ Fog Storm vs. Chauvet



## RasterPix (Sep 3, 2012)

Does anyone have experience or opinions regarding American DJ Fog Storm vs. Chauvet? Amazon has both brands and the prices appear to be comparable.

Thanks in Advance. :biggrinkin:


----------



## Jwb4881 (Jul 18, 2012)

I have an American dj and Chauvet. Being all honest I prefer chauvet. I have 3 chauvet fog machines if that says anything.


----------



## robb3369 (Mar 31, 2012)

I have two of the Chauvet Hurricane 1100 fog machines with wireless remotes so I can control them from across the yard. Combined with Froggys and some funky scents, they do a great job.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

D: I'm with robb & Jwb


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd go with Chauvet


----------



## Chickenwire (Jan 6, 2012)

i bought a 5 year old used AmDJ and it ended up not working properly. I emailed AmDJ and a fellow there was very patient & helpful and we figured out the problem. A+ customer service!


----------

